# RR: 114. Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 44



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Serkin, Budapest String Quartet	(1963)










2.	Rhodes, Bettelheim, Beaux Arts Trio	(1975)










3.	Rubinstein, Guarneri Quartet	(1966)










4.	Argerich, Schwarzberg, Hall, Imai, Maisky	(1994)










5.	Jandó, Kodály Quartet	(1990)










6.	Pressler, Emerson String Quartet	(1995)










7.	Andsnes, Artemis Quartet	(2006)










8.	Gabrilowitsch, Flonzaley Quartet	(1927)










9.	Serkin, Busch Quartet	(1942)










10.	Pires, Dumay, Capuçon, Caussé, Wang	(1999)









*

Condensed Listing: 
1.	Serkin, Budapest String Quartet	(1963)
2.	Rhodes, Bettelheim, Beaux Arts Trio	(1975)
3.	Rubinstein, Guarneri Quartet	(1966)
4.	Argerich, Schwarzberg, Hall, Imai, Maisky	(1994)
5.	Jandó, Kodály Quartet	(1990)
6.	Pressler, Emerson String Quartet	(1995)
7.	Andsnes, Artemis Quartet	(2006)
8.	Gabrilowitsch, Flonzaley Quartet	(1927)
9.	Serkin, Busch Quartet	(1942)
10.	Pires, Dumay, Capuçon, Caussé, Wang	(1999)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

